# Teile eines Fotos in Graustufen umwandeln?



## jerrylee (1. April 2004)

Hey Folks, 

seit ein Paar Tagen versuche ich mich mit Photoshop CS anzufreunden und finde es bisher echt genial. Allerdings ist es ja nicht gerade selbsterklärend. 

Ich versuche nun verzweifelt ein Bild, das aus einer Hintergrundebene und einer Auswahlebene besteht, zum Teil in Graustufen umzuwandeln. Das heißt: der Hintergrund soll schwarzweiß werden und die Auswahl farbig bleiben. 

Wäre super wenn mir von euch da jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. April 2004)

Hi,

Das ist recht einfach. Du wählst mit dem Lassowerkzeug Deinen Hintergrund aus, kopierst ihn auf eine neue Ebene und gehst dann auf Strg-U und setzt die Sättigung dieser Ebene auf 0.


----------



## da_Dj (1. April 2004)

Ich würde das ganze mit einer Ebenenmaske machen, so kannst du es auch bearbeiten, wenn du mal irgendwo zu weit umgefärbt hast. Einfach mal nach Maske usw. im Forum suchen, bin jetzt zu faul


----------

